

How we're using a sewing machine to design an iPad game - lvryc
http://blog.vitei.com/how-were-using-a-sowing-machine-to-design-an-ipad-game/

======
na85
Except you're not using the sewing machine to design anything. The design is
already done; you're just making physical prototypes of something already
designed because nobody has time/inclination to learn Blender.

I'm just rather sick of misleading "clickbait" titles on HN.

~~~
traylorpark
I'm a bit confused here, what design is already done? The designs for the
characters? Nope, those are literally coming to life through the sewing
machine first. There weren't any sketches prior. How would 3D help this?

------
rangibaby
Why not just use photos of the dolls and skip turning them into sprites
altogether?

~~~
traylorpark
Actually, they are being used as is. That iPad screen shot is a bit
misleading. Our artist did up the little guys in illustrator while we were
figuring out how we want these things to animate on screen.

